# Succulent garden



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

More than nice. Congrats! Wonderful selection. I liked your orchid doing well next to your succulent garden too. For those that do not know about growing succulents? You might list the plant names and how you did this so well at some point. 

People think succulents and orchids hard to grow. I did too until slapped out of thinking all plants need or even want potting soil. 

Thanks for this post! Bravo! Bravo!

My friend Sue is a Nevada geode hound. Thanks for including those in your garden.


----------



## Conman (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks alot!  I think they turned out very good.... I did use a special kind of succulent/cacti potting soil. I just took my pot with a hole in the bottom for drainage, then filled it with a little soil. The plants I just got from the garden store im not sure what the names are. Just arrange them how you want and pack more soil around them, Then I took some pea gravel and put it over the top. For the orchid I didn't use any soil. Succulents are super easy to grow. I have had some alive for over a couple years now; only watering them once a month during the summer and like maybe twice total during the winter. The geodes are actually Lake Superior Agates that I have found around my home town. :thumbsup:


----------



## Percival1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Great looking plats and looks in the garden,.
Very nice garden to decorate,.,koozie


----------



## RoofContractor (Feb 26, 2013)

_wow'' so beautiful __plants that looks so nice__..:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

that looks wonderful, and it looks like you have a great place for them.
:thumbsup:


----------

